# Chemical Guys Air Freshener



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well i bought some of this and initially i was impressed, the smell is exactly like watermelon

however, it doesnt last, at all !

1 spray and its gone in hours, 2 sprays and you might just smell it in the morning, a few sprays and your lucky if it lasts 2 days

although its good value at a fiver for a bottle which would last a while, i cant be bothered to keep spraying it every day, i want something that lasts longer

surprised really as the other CG products ive tried have been good


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, and I hope its just a bad bottle, as I've just ordered some too


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

1 spray is certainly not enough ,and where are you spraying it?
With the air fresheners from chemical guys my method is to spray a couple of squirts behind the seats and also a couple of squirts in the air vents
1 spray will not do the product justice:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I always spray something absorbent with the air freshners, and have done since using the Megs Odour Eliminator ages ago.

It really seems to make a difference to how long products like this last:thumb: 

Spray it into your carpets etc mate, you'll notice a difference to how long it lasts:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I must admit I have always sprayed AF under the seats, as I found that the natural movement of air allowed the scent to be more natural.

Thanks David for your input, I look forward to having a better smelling car (and no don't tell me to stop smoking, at least in my car  )


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

When you spray air freshener into a small area our natural sense get used to it very quickly.I notice that if i am travelling in the car and i roll the window down the smell of the air freshener is more evident as the fresh air from outside changes our sense of smell ,proving the air freshener is still there

I have always sprayed air freshener into the fabric carpeys and some into the air vents as well and this seems to prolong the smell longer


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the new car one from David. A couple of sprays on the front and rear mats once a week keeps the car smelling fresh.:thumb:


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

how bout a good spray just on the carpet infront of the foot well vents???


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

As donny say once a week that will keep it there
I even know of a customer who uses it in the house


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i used loads of it in work and the smell was gone in hours

i have a very very good sense of smell, i can tell what im having for tea as soon as i walk through the door at home, which meat, any sauce, which veg, the lot, my smell is excellent

i sprayed it on my seats and carpet and its gone the next day, some even leaked onto the passenger seat so there was quite a bit soaked in the interior fabrics but it did nothing it was still gone the next day

from the site

* Lasts weeks not days - Wrong

* One spray is all you need for your car - Wrong

* Formulated to last longer than conventional air fresheners - Doesnt Work

* Does not leave behind an oily residue - True but why would it ?

* Can be diluted to achieve maximum results - Would last minutes if you diluted it

* Eliminates unpleasant smells and odours - True

* Supplied with a trigger spray head for easy application - True


sorry to have a go at it as the other CG stuff ive got is excellent but i wont be buying anymore of this its crap, my mate tried it aswell and he came in my work the next day and said it had gone, sprayed it in a customers car aswell and its gone from hers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well i got some over the weekend and its still there today (wife's used the car for work shopping etc) 2 sprays undiluted in each of the carpets :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

i used some in the office today and it seems ok , i couldnt notice it but everyone who came into the office remarked how nice it smelt


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

As stated earlier our natural sense begins to block off the sense of smell to certain odours after a while ,i have al ot of people comment on the watermelon air freshener when they come into my car ,even though i cant really smell it to much. It is there alright but my sense of smell is used to it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

david g said:


> As stated earlier our natural sense begins to block off the sense of smell to certain odours after a while ,i have al ot of people comment on the watermelon air freshener when they come into my car ,even though i cant really smell it to much. It is there alright but my sense of smell is used to it


I remember seeing something like this on R&J, they stuck a few people in a room with the worlds smellyist cheese and after about 5 minutes no-one could smell it anymore.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

R u tyring to say my air fresheners smell like smelly cheese...lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

david g said:


> R u tyring to say my air fresheners smell like smelly cheese...lol


If your after a new flavour, It might be a top seller :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Depends on what type of cheese is used


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Used this (new car smell) in the works van (think smelly) on Saturday, 3 squirts on the seats - 1 on the headlining - 1 in the vents. Now my sense of smell isn't brilliant but i can still smell it every time i enter the van, even over the half eaten McDonalds etc. that keep appearing in the van -bloody van drivers! so 4 days up to now. I'm impressed and its good value at £4.95, might try some of the other flavours.

Rob


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well today ive covered the car in it, ive sprayed loads of it

done the same in a customers car aswell, so lets see how long it lasts


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i can just about smell it today, and ive used 1/3 of the bottle already, the majority of it in my car, and ive a brilliant sense of smell


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I put about 4 sprays in my mates MX5 on Tuesday night and he said it still smells strong today.

Maybe you have a duff bottle??


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well right now im sat upstairs on the comp, ive not been in the kitchen, i know with absolute certain we are having Balti for tea tonight with pashwari naan, i can smell it, and im never wrong


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

could the Meguiars Odour Eliminator ive used previously in the car be killing this one off ?


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like you possibly answered your own question there when did you last use Megs OE


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Well I have use the watermelon AF in my mothers car yesterday, 1 spray under front seats, 1 on each rear foot well and 1 in each side vent. Now my mother is an Artisan Chocolatier and wine aficionado and has a great sense of smell. Her car has only been used to travel to the airport 5am and back 6pm, both trips with AC on and no windows open, car left totally secure and closed. She said the smell is still there but very very weak and hardly a scent of the WM. No megs OE has been used, carpets have never been shampooed etc as its only 5 months old. Anyway she's not overly impressed which is a pity as I had high expectations, I'll be getting her to evaluate the new car scent in a couple of weeks as I bought that at the same time.

I know I can't expect scents to last forever but certainly a little longer than this has so far would be nice. Not knocking David or Car Wash N Wax as every other product has been up to and over quality expectations.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

not just me then

as with me mate, the CG products i have got are brilliant, but this falls way short of my expectations


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well, its gone completely today and i put loads of it in the other day


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

I've ( or SWMBO ) uses the Cocconut one and it generally lasts about 3 days with 4 squirts, but as has been said i do think you become de-sensitised


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Brun, the van has lost its scent now so it lasted about 5 days which for how little was used isn't bad value - compared to a normal freshner which for about £3-4 last 2 weeks.

Rob

P.S even the van driver noticed how it smelt! and mentioned it does loose its potency over that time.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

it definetley lasts,i honestly believe you get used to the smell,a couple of sprays a week is all you need


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

After speaking with chemical guys HQ it cant be made any stronger as everyone would be complaining of sore heads ,Vanillaroma magic tree used to give me a sore head after a few days


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Well I'm in no way knocking you or 99% of your products David, but unfortunately I'm not very impressed with the lasting properties of the Water Melon one, as I said I have the new car one and will get my mother to test that as well, part of her livelyhood is earned through her sense of smell as if its still there she WILL be able to tell, likewise if its gone.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No worries:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well no one else can smell it in my car after 2 days and i sprayed bloody loads of it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My "new car smell" is still there after about a week now. I sprayed it all over, mats, carpet, behind the seats and all the air vents.


----------



## v-g (May 23, 2006)

Had my "New Car Air Freshener"-bottle for almost a week now. 
I sprayed three times under each front seat, and the scent is clearly still there.  

If it really smells like "New Car", is another story...


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Well I have tried the New Car Smell, and even with my poor sense of smell 3 days leter I can smell it, I'm very happy Thanks 

I do wonder if the lack of smell life is more associated with the Watermelon rather than the new car one as although the scent is quite easy to tell what it is, its still a gentle one, and so maybe less perfumed??

Either way I'll find a use for the WM but the NCS will be my scent of choice from now on :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well my mate has ordered the Cherry one now so we will see what thats like


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I spray mine on the floor mats, then when ever you move your feet it releases a nice smell.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

my mats are rubber though


----------



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

I also got the CG New Car Smell from Dave recently.

I think it lasted about two / maybe three days with 2 squirts on each of the rear carpets. I was not impressed.

The smell is pretty horrible too to be honest. Quite fresh in one way, and disgusting in another. I know that's contradictory, but so are my thoughts on the product.

I would quite like to try the coconut one, as I think the smell would be better, but I'm concerned about the durability of that too. Perhaps he would be kind enough to send a sample?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I've use the cherry diluted 2-1 I spray twice down vents then shut all the vents and run fan on recirclulate for a minute
couple of sprays under the seats and find that lasts at least two weeks


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Voodooking said:


> I also got the CG New Car Smell from Dave recently.
> 
> I think it lasted about two / maybe three days with 2 squirts on each of the rear carpets. I was not impressed.
> 
> ...


The new car scent will last longer than a few days ,your sense of smell gets used to it after a while,spray down the vents and leave them off for while and hey presto 
I wouldnt say 2 squitrs is enough,2 or 3 on ean mat fron and back and down the vents:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Not that I endorse the visuals but maybe it would be worth coming up with some kind of dispenser that gradually releases the scent into a car - bit like those nasty things you clip onto the vents in a car. It sounds to me like people like the product in terms of smell, it is the hassle of re-applying every few days. If you could leave some kind of gizmo under a seat that gradually released it wouldn't everyone be happy?


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

I bought the Coconut one from David and its great - a few squirts a week is all you need to keep it smelling of the Caribbean! I spray once under each front floor mat and once on top.

I have heard someone suggest getting a peice of fabric and spraying/soaking it with the freshener. Hang it under a seat or something and it will slowly release the smell - like those magic tree's I guess.

Buy the Coconut one


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I`ve used both watermelon and cherry.

Love them both, but think the cherry hangs onto the smell a bit more.

I reckon 1-2 weeks worth after spraying 4 sprays on each mat and headrest.

Just run out of cherry so not sure what to try next!

Mark


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Buy the Coconut one


^^^^^


----------

